# House phone line



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

We are English and we have a small house near Cape Town where we spend a few months a year. 

We want to get a Telkom phone line installed. Does anyone know the approximate cost and how long it will take? The houses next door have lines so there shouldn't be any problem with line availability. There is no price information on the Telkom website.

We need it so we can get internet.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Stellen
We waited about three weeks to have a landline installed and anoter three for the ADSL connection.
Have a look at the following:
Private Property Consumers


We pay about R480.00 pm month and have an 8 Gig ADSL line ( was only 3 Gig earlier last year, Telkom upgraded it without charging us any extra.) You have free landline to landline calls after 19:00 and over week ends, provided the call does not last longer than 59 minutes.


----------

